# Powered hub and no sling?



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I need your help with my sling adapter. I have tried two USB powered hubs, and my sling still does not power up. The USB powered hubs have been 2.0 hubs. And still does not power the sling what am I doing wrong or what should I do? The sling is working if I plug it in the back or front of the 722K DVR. It will not turn on when in the hub.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Plug it directly into the DVR and leave it?


----------



## wafflejuice (Jun 13, 2009)

MadScientist said:


> I need your help with my sling adapter. I have tried two USB powered hubs, and my sling still does not power up. The USB powered hubs have been 2.0 hubs. And still does not power the sling what am I doing wrong or what should I do? The sling is working if I plug it in the back or front of the 722K DVR. It will not turn on when in the hub.


Some powered USB hubs are incompatible with the 722K, for instance I bought a GE 4-port USB 2.0 hub that didn't work as you described.

On another forum someone mentioned the D-Link DUB-H4 High Speed USB 2.0 4-Port Hub as working with their 722K so I bought one for mine and it works great to connect a Sling Adapter, Wi-Fi Adapter and EHD to the rear USB port. Others I'm sure can point out hubs they use that may cost less. Hope this helps.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

This is the last one I tried I got it from Amazon.com and it too did not work.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

What do you mean just plug it in? And leave it? That is what I did and it did not work? Should it not work when you power it on? Does the sling need time to know that there is power for it to use?



RasputinAXP said:


> Plug it directly into the DVR and leave it?


----------



## kejebe (Jan 14, 2009)

I use a cheap $14 non powered hub and it works just fine.. My external hard drive has it's own power source.. 

If the other USB items you want to connect to the hub aside from the Sling Adaptor have their own power source you don't need a powered hub.

Hope that help.

Kevin.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Do you have your lan adapter and your Sling adapter plugged in to your non powered hub?


----------



## kejebe (Jan 14, 2009)

The only two devices I have connected to my non powered USB hub are my Sling Adapter and powered external hard drive.

My internet connection is via Ethernet to a Power Line Ethernet adapter.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

This is what I have: One powered USB hub (need one that works), One Sling adapter, One external harddrive (harddrive has its own power supple as what Dish Network calls for). Internet is hard wired. 
Powered USB hub plugged into the back of the 722k, Sling plugged into the powered USB hub, Harddrive plugged into the USB hub. 
That’s it, and sling does not turn on? 

Ps. I want to thank everyone also for your help!


----------



## kejebe (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm not sure I'm understanding what you saying..

Are you saying you need a POWERED USB hub that works? If so why do you think you need a powered USB hub? 

From the setup your telling me you have you don't need a POWERED USB hub a non powered one will work just fine and will be cheaper. 

Kevin.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Dish Network says (Mary from Dish Network ) says that I need a powered USB hub v.2.0. I have tried three so far and no go. I have tried it non powered and no go. I just tried it again and no go (what I mean by no go is the sling red power light does not come on in any con fig!) If I plug the sling in the only USB in the back of the unit (722k) it works fine!


----------



## kejebe (Jan 14, 2009)

Ahh, now I understand..

Well I can confirm that a non powered USB hub works 100% fine as long as all the other devices aside form the Sling Adapter have their own power sources.

You mentioned that you tried a non powered one as well. Is this the same powered one you have just without the power being fed to it or a completely different non powered hub? If it is the same powered hub with no power attached I'm not sure it would work seeing as the hub is designed to be used with power. Even if it does from what I gather based on other posts it sounds like the 722 has issues with certain powered hubs. So maybe even without the power connected to this hub whatever the problem the 722 has with these powered hubs is still there? Just an idea..

Kevin.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

The powered hub I used had no power going to it. When plugged in the back of the 722 the hub turned on, showing four green lights. I plugged the sling into one of them with the green lights on the hub, at which time I get on the screen telling me that the sling is installed enjoy, but no red light on the unit. I tried to connect to it and no go. 

I am just about to give up!


----------



## kejebe (Jan 14, 2009)

Well that is bizarre. If your getting the on screen message telling you it has been installed and no red light I'm not sure what would cause that..

I think it is safe to say that your powered hub is working or you wouldn't have received that on screen message.

Can you access your external hard drive via the powered hub? That would even further confirm the powered hub isn't the problem.

Maybe the red light just doesn't work on yours and it is more of a network issue rather than a connection issue.

Can you access your DVR via a computer?

Kevin.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Connect your hub to PC and run a program UVCView.x86.exe (from MS site); click on your hub in left pane and c&p right pane's info here.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Just to be clear, the powered USB hubs you are trying have an external power supply plugged into a wall outlet?


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Hello all,
First I would like to thank everyone that has helped me in trying to get the sling to work with my powered hub. I also would like to thank dish network for having a great piece of hardware. But I have spent way to much time in trying to have my cake and eat it at the same time. It looks as the only way I can use the sling adapter is plugged directly into the back or the front of the 722k DVR. I tried three external powered USB hub and all three would not power the little red light on top of the sling. For this reason I give up! I will just have to unplug the sling when I need to use my external harddrive; or plug it in the front when I need to use both. I don’t know why this is not working.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

And again, if your 'powered' USB hub doesn't have EXTERNAL power adapter (5VDC and 2 A) you HAVE non-powered hub !


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

And once more this was a powered...external powered...120volts powered hub that did not work



P Smith said:


> And again, if your 'powered' USB hub doesn't have EXTERNAL power adapter (5VDC and 2 A) you HAVE non-powered hub !


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I just use an old powered Belkin hub I bought years ago.

It has a "wall wart" style 5 volt power supply.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I tried an old USB hub I have, the harddrive is working but not the sling in the same hub. This hub is powered also. I just can’t keep buying hubs and hope the sling powers on. I been looking at different hubs and they are for the most part, all the same. So what type hubs are people using? If you can send a web link that would be very help full.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

bnborg said:


> I just use an old powered Belkin hub I bought years ago.
> 
> It has a "wall wart" style 5 volt power supply.


Would you check what max current it could support ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

MadScientist said:


> And once more this was a powered...external powered...120volts powered hub that did not work
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Plugable-Port...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1307040213&sr=8-1


Are all those hubs what you tested has 7 ports ? I would try simplest one - 4 ports type.


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

Got my Adapter the other day and tried plugging into the powered hub that I also use for the two cooling fans (and moved the EHD into the same hub).

722k saw the Slingbox, but red power light did not come on and I couldn't use it.

Decided to keep it simple...plugged the Slingbox adapter into the front USB, put the EHD in the back one, and kept the USB-powered fans connected to the powered hub as before (but that hub is not connected to the 722).

So I lose the use of the front USB, so what? If I have photos to view, I'll do it via my Blue-Ray.

My son in D.C. was watching the Arizona Diamondbacks game on his Android phone with the Sling active. Very cool.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Hello from hub central, I am thinking of just trying a USB “Y” connection to see if that works. The harddrive as everyone knows needs its own power so that really does not need to be in a powered hub; and I would just plug the sling in the other “Y” connection. Does that sound like it would work?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

MadScientist said:


> Hello from hub central, I am thinking of just trying a USB ?Y? connection to see if that works. The harddrive as everyone knows needs its own power so that really does not need to be in a powered hub; and I would just plug the sling in the other ?Y? connection. Does that sound like it would work?


Did you try 4-port hub or all of your hubs are 7-port ?

Technically spreaking you mentined 2-port hub, the "Y" designator is describe just a look of it.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

No, I have not, but I will. Yes all where 7-ports. Is there any one type that seems to work with 
722k? I am looking on Amazon.com and monoprice.com for one.


----------



## wafflejuice (Jun 13, 2009)

MadScientist said:


> I tried an old USB hub I have, the harddrive is working but not the sling in the same hub. This hub is powered also. I just can't keep buying hubs and hope the sling powers on. I been looking at different hubs and they are for the most part, all the same. So what type hubs are people using? If you can send a web link that would be very help full.


Did you see my post earlier in the thread?



wafflejuice said:


> On another forum someone mentioned the D-Link DUB-H4 High Speed USB 2.0 4-Port Hub as working with their 722K so I bought one for mine and it works great to connect a Sling Adapter, Wi-Fi Adapter and EHD to the rear USB port. Others I'm sure can point out hubs they use that may cost less. Hope this helps.


Here's the link for it (didn't have enough posts to link the last time):

http://www.amazon.com/D-Link-DUB-H4-High-Speed-4-Port/dp/B00006B7DA


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

It would be nice if it had an on/off switch for each port. I have three EHD's and the non-powered hub I use has those switches.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

MadScientist said:


> No, I have not, but I will. Yes all where 7-ports. Is there any one type that seems to work with
> 722k? I am looking on Amazon.com and monoprice.com for one.


DIRT ppl ( MattG ?) should provide an answer to us - do the ViP DVR's driver support 7-port USB hubs or only 4-port ?


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

From my own testing I would say no at this point.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

This is the last and finale update from me on the USB hub issues I was having. I repackaged the unit (Plugable USB) and sent it back to Amazon.com for a full refund for it was not working. 

I then received an email from a person from Plugable asking me what was my problem and why I returned it to Amazon.com. I informed her that the red light on top would just go on and off when it was plugged in, and anything else plugged into it would not work. So she resends me another email asking if I would be interested in a free replacement. 

I said sure why not. I just received a new Plugable 7 port High Speed USB with 3A power adapter and it’s working the way it should have the first time around! I can't say more how taken back I am that Plugable sent me a new unit free of charge for my problems that I had with the first one!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

So, what active devices are working now?


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Hello the only two things that I have plugged in the hub is the sling and harddrive. The thing is, when I plugged the hub into the back of the 722k and then the sling, the sling turned on before I could power it up. But, since Dish says use a power hub that is what I am doing.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Connecting the Sling Adapter and a powered hard drive should not require an external powered USB hub. I may be wrong, but where did you read that it did?


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I received the help from the "VIP 722K - Sling adapter will not work" post. Along with [email protected] Internet Response Team the link is http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=187787&page=9
You will see many posting from me and her for she was very helpful, I think its the third or fouth post on page nine.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, my 722k will power an EHD and a wireless LAN adapter in the rear port and my Sling Adapter in the front port. I do not have a powered USB hub.
So, I question the statement "Yes, the receiver will not power any USB devices, so it should be in a Powered USB hub!".
That being said, I have not been successful connecting my LAN adapter and my Sling adapter in the same port so it appears that configuration would require a powered hub.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

The only thing that I can take from all this is what most people have said to use a power hub for the sling. The external harddrive has its own power it is just plugged into the hub to have access when needed. I did notice that the hub powered on and the sling’s red light on top did come on before I even powered the hub. So, maybe you’re right that a powered hub is not needed. So it opens another question if not using a powered hub, will that in anyway put a load on the 722k. If it’s not needed I would just rather unplug it and be without.


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

i was trying to hook up both a slingbox and a usb antenna extender to the single usb port on the back of my 722. (dont want cables coming out of the front of the 722 as well as the door being open all the time)

i think i am having the same types of problems as you are talking about in this thread (although a lot of you are talking about a HD and a slingbox)

unless i have missed it in the 2 pages of discussion, i can only find one response that lists the specific name and model number of a "hub" that will work - wafflejuice in response #28.

does anyone else have any specific info on brands/model #'s that do or dont work? - i am trying to have some options.

tks,

gil


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

The USB hub that is working for me is made by Plugable, its a 7 port High performance hub. I got mine at Amazon.com The first one came and was not working, but Plugable sent me a replacement for free.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Does it have switches on each port?


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

Hello, no it does not have any switches.


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

hi guys -

does anyone know for sure that the usb extender antenna will work with a hub?

i used the extender with an usb extension cable and it worked with that, but not my existing hub.

tks again

gil


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Are you speaking of the LAN adapter?


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

tks for responding - it is a thumb drive looking device that wirelessly connects the 722 to the computer - are we talking about the same device? the 722 is in a different part of the house so i cant use and ethernet cable to connect them.

tks,

gil


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Did you get this from Dish?


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

hello again -

i think i am having a senior moment - i took everything apart temporarily becasue we are having company - and could actually be the sling that has the trouble going through the hub.

as far as the usb extender - it is from dish and is talked about on pg 8 of -

GetConnected-Printable-Instructions.pdf

tks again,

gil


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Using the Sling Adapter and the *NetGear LAN Adapter* in a non-powered hub won't work because the Sling Adapter steps all over the LAN adapter. I had the same situation and decided to use the front USB connector when I want to use the Sling Adapter which isn't often given the limited functionality of the Sling (IMO).
I don't know if this addresses your situation.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Anyone could start troubleshooting on Win PC using USBDeview.exe program from nitsoft.net by connecting his hub and all the gears with it to the PC.
You could see what Power require each of your device, so a sum of those shouldn't exceed 500 mA per DVR's port (if it follow common sense as PC manufacturers).


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Please, could we have serious posts that are actually helpful to the average users who are seeking help instead of the self aggrandizement?


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

hi kent -

you mentioned - "decided to use the front USB connector"- unfortunately that is exactly what i didnt want to do.

so i guess i am out of luck - but thanks for giving me the advice.

i have a 2nd dvr - a 622 - will dish switch out a 722 for it?

tks again,

gil


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

For the very few times I use the Sling Adapter, the front USB port works for me. If you want to keep the SA connected I can see not wanting to use the front port. As for switching out your 622 for a 722, that can be frustrating if you go through the 800-number CSR's. Check with one of the Dish IRT folks here to see if they can facilitate an upgrade such as that. If they can't help you, PM me.


----------

